# Guppy Fry question



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

OK I have one little guppy fry sitting here in the tank next to me..I've grown him from basically a spec, and now he's about three-four weeks old or so and he's grown quite considerably. My question is, when will I be able to release him into my 30 gal with 6 other guppies/6 cories/a dozen ghost shrimp/and a pleco?


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, exactly how big is he, and how big are the other fish? Don't put him in until you KNOW that he won't be eaten, not when you think he will be fine. Most of the time people think the fry will be fine, it ends up missing on day.


----------



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

Eh if I had to eyeball it, I'd say he was about 1/3 to 1/4 the size of the guppies that are in the tank now.

But I'm having doubts about it, so I guess problem solved, huh?


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Make sure he is A LOT bigger than the other fish's mouths. I would say in maybe another week...I'm not sure because I have fry that are a few weeks old in with an adult guppy, but she hasn't eaten any and she has had about 25, but just a few days ago I put a betta in there and she gupled one right up, so all I have to say is be sure they are way to big for the other fish to even think of eating.


----------



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

I forgot to add this in my orginal post..I am expecting some more babies any minute now. Will they be ok in the tank with the older baby?


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

id say just dont risk it, he will most likley get eaten, no matter what size in the fry stage, they will just peck and peck at him! ive had my platy fry for 2 month and they are still not big enough to be let out yet!


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes, he will be fine with other fry.


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I kept my guppy babies in a breeder for 2 months before letting them in with the adults just to be on the safe side. The newborns will be fine with the older baby.


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

i would say they would be fine my mommy guppies usually never bother fry and i mix fry i just had 10 to 15 guppies from one and about 5 days later had more from another and i mixed them and they are doing fine about 25 all together


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The mother is usually to tired to chase down her meal. Esp if flakes are comming in small intervals. Other females and males there is a chance they will chase down a meal.


----------

